# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Time to trade the old HILUX in for one of these - Awesome

## METRIX

This is a FORD concept - the 2014 F150 will be based on this design - I WANT ONE
Only a very grumpy tradie would say NO to this.

----------


## shauck

B****y Hell. I reckon I could build my extension for the cost of that. I love my Hilux ute. I'm not grumpy either.   :Biggrin:  Better not show it to Tanya, she'd want one.

----------


## METRIX

> B****y Hell. I reckon I could build my extension for the cost of that. I love my Hilux ute. I'm not grumpy either.   Better not show it to Tanya, she'd want one.

  I also love my Hilux, but all good thing must come to an end one day  :Biggrin: 
Unfortunately we don't get anything that looks like the one above.
These are cheap as chips in the US, but not here  2013 Ford F-150 Pickup Truck | More Powerful, Capable & Advanced. | Ford.com 
The new Ranger is on my hit list, Deffinetly not the BT50 with that HUGE SMILEY FACE  :Yuk:

----------


## shauck

Showed it to Tanya. She liked it but not the headlights. Phew. She's more a fan of the old F150s with two tone paint job.

----------


## METRIX

> Showed it to Tanya. She liked it but not the headlights. Phew. She's more a fan of the old F150s with two tone paint job.

  Really, I thnk the split headlights make it look like a transformer.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

just how much will spare parts cost after Ford and GMH close down later this year?

----------


## ringtail

Now that's a bosses ute if I've ever seen one Metrix. The apprentices will be busy washing it every day  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## METRIX

I don't think i would like the apprentices near it,  :Biggrin:  
Check out the video for it, the integrated carry bar !!  Ford Atlas Concept - YouTube

----------


## ringtail

That's about all it would carry on that bar too :Biggrin: . Pity its yankee. Typical rubbish build quality would kill it in this market place.  :Tongue:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Does it have a cigarette lighter? (cue Blues Brothers)  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> That's about all it would carry on that bar too. Pity its yankee. Typical rubbish build quality would kill it in this market place.

  Agree, I remember Top Gear Jeremy rated it as the worst truck he had ever driven, this one still looks good though.

----------


## ringtail

> this one still looks good though.

  
And that's all that matters eh  :Tongue:

----------


## paddyjoy

The interior looks like a space ship lol 
Only $23k in US, not fair......

----------


## activeman

> The interior looks like a space ship lol 
> Only $23k in US, not fair......

  wouldn't be cheaper to buy there, ship here ?

----------


## METRIX

Not worth it, the current special import F150 cost around $80K by the time you get them here for some strange reason !
I think Julia and her taxes has a lot to do with it.

----------


## paddyjoy

> wouldn't be cheaper to buy there, ship here ?

  I think converting it from left hand drive to right hand drive would blow most of your savings. And then the damm 10% gst and 5% duty as well. Shipping by sea is dirt cheap but it's all the extra costs that kill you.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The last F150 they sold here had a load rating of not much more than a Falcon ute...which seemed daft for a vehicle as wide as a movie theatre. 
There was a bloke in town who had one for 18 months as an engineering evaluation vehicle.  He owned one of the outlying stations.  A lot of us in town had a book on how much of the thing would show up each week since pieces of it seemed to always be falling or getting smashed off it...it was a rolling ruin after less than six months.  But it still turned on and went every morning... 
Personally I'd go for one of the new dual cab Iveco Daily (the 4x4 version tempts but the 100km/h limiter does not - the price tag is on the eye watering side of a prostrate examination too) but I'm a bit weird...and way too poor/sensible to actually get one!!

----------

